# McGuire's Clay Bar Kit



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Alright, so I did a search on this and found one thread talking about McGuire's Clay Bar kit. It was from 2003, so I figured I am safe to ask about this kit again.

I just picked a kit up at PepBoys. Comes wit 2 individually wrapped clay bars, quick detailer, microfiber towel and wax. I do not plan to use the wax, I have P21S for that. In the 2003 thread, people said the clay product by McGuire's isn't that great, potentially abrasive. Any more input on this? PepBoys also carries a kit by Mother's which was actually $1 less.

After 1.5 weeks of driving my new car, with rain and dust in the air (welcome to Texas!) I need to do some work.

I plan to wash using the two bucket method with chenille cotton mitts and a soft rinse.

Then claying with McGuires for now, unless you tell me to stay away. 

Wax with P21S 100% carnauba wax.

I have Pinnacle Leather cleaner and conditioner for the inside, as well as their rubber and vinyl protectant.

EDIT: After reading through the claying sticky thread, I supppose after 1.5 weeks of ownership I MAY not need the claying. Depending on how smooth the paint feels after painting. It felt very smooth when I took delivery of the car.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

First off, it's spelled "Meguiar's". No big deal, just wanted to point it out.

I had not heard that it's an abrasive clay. In fact, I don't think "abrasive" and "clay" go together, although "aggressive" is thrown around in terms of how much it can pick up. It's probably a fine kit, just be very generous with the detail spray to lube the paint.

As far as the age of the car, I've seen some detail sites that say it can help. Depending on how long the car sits on a lot, how it's treated during transport over the ocean, and if it's transported by rail or open carrier, all of that can leave residue in the clearcoat. So it might not be a bad thing, I don't think you will screw it up or that it will hurt.

A trick I read on here or autopia for determining the paint's quality, is to put your hand in a sandwich baggie (like Ziploc). Put some detail spray down, and run your hand across the surface. The plastic "amplifies" the feeling of imperfections.

Good luck! And as for the P21s - good stuff


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks, Gig. Seems like the kit got decent reviews on Autogeek, so I will stick with it.

I will try it on my wife's 3 year old G35 first.  Not because I want her car to get messed up, but because her's for sure will need a good claying. I am ashamed to say it has never been waxed in its life, just straight hand washes. It will greatly benefit from the claying and waxing.

After I wash my car I will do the sandwich bag test to see how it goes.

As my wife predicted, with the new bimmer in the garage, a whole new level of car car has reached our garage. :thumbup:

I heard very good things about the P21s on this board, especially on black. Looking forward to it!

Any tips on buffing it out? I have microfiber towels galore but am wondering if there is anything else I need to pay attention to. It's been a while since I last waxed a car...


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

*If* it is an aggresive clay, get rid of it.

You probably want a mild clay, unless you are planning to do alot of swirl/scratch removal and polishing.

That being said...... All clays in the United States are basically the same in manufacture process since one manufacturer hold s the patent.
That's why you can't get Riccardo clay here.


----------



## skylolow (Mar 20, 2008)

Megs. clay kits in the stores are mild and almost dummy proof. 

I would recommend using the Cleaner Wax they give you and then the P21S after. Should give you a better end result.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

The claying did not go so well. I suppose part of it may be that after 3 years of gunk buildup, other methods may have to be employed. I ran a bit out of time though after the wash and just tried for about 15 minutes on the front bumper. Essentially it felt like NOTHING ever came off.

The clay for sure didn't seem to do much, so I wouldn't call it aggressive at all.

Is claying perhaps not recommend at this stage anymore and I should try a few other things first to get the most severe bumps and gunks smoothed out??? :dunno:


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Is this the 09 328? If so, you're pretty lucky.
I'm kind of miffed that you don't feel a difference though.
Just to cover all bases. You washed, dried, lubed and then glided the clay across the lubed area?
Did it show any dirt or crud on the clay?


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

ronkh said:


> Is this the 09 328? If so, you're pretty lucky.
> I'm kind of miffed that you don't feel a difference though.
> Just to cover all bases. You washed, dried, lubed and then glided the clay across the lubed area?
> Did it show any dirt or crud on the clay?


This was on my wifes G35. As I said, 3 years old, besides regular washing, never any detail jobs.

Hence, the bumper was covered in crud. It seemed to get something off but never the actual visible bumps I could see. I might try on other areas that are not as contaminated.


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

cwinter said:


> This was on my wifes G35. As I said, 3 years old, besides regular washing, never any detail jobs.
> 
> Hence, the bumper was covered in crud. It seemed to get something off but never the actual visible bumps I could see. I might try on other areas that are not as contaminated.


See if you can feel the bumps too. If not, it may be etching in the paint. If thats the case it will need to be polished out.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

How have you washed this car up to this point?

Most OTC clays are very mild and will remove surface contaminants but it takes repeated motion to get it all off...the reason that I asked about washing is are there any water spots on the car? 

Clay will have very little effect on real hard spots...Other are other ways to deal with that.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> How have you washed this car up to this point?
> 
> Most OTC clays are very mild and will remove surface contaminants but it takes repeated motion to get it all off...the reason that I asked about washing is are there any water spots on the car?
> 
> Clay will have very little effect on real hard spots...Other are other ways to deal with that.


Pretty much just hand washed and dried with chamois. Never waxed or anything, though I have used Armor All wash before that apparently included carnauba wax. There are water spots in the paint though.

I might take it to a professional detailer to get the things done that I most likely will have a hard time getting done properly. 

That being said, I gave the inside of my car (as well as the G35s) a full detail and it looks marvelous. I was amazed what the Pinnacle Leather Cleaner and Conditioner did to my brand new leather. It looks alive! It was dull and almost charcoal looking before. Not it's deep, dark, black.

The rubber/vinyl protectant was great too. Just a clean look, no shiny/smudgy feel to it, just clean and somewhat glossy. My wife was making fun saying my car wouldn't need this kind of treatment being new but was afterwards also amazed at the results. Tomorrow wash, perhaps claying if the paint feels like it needs it, and then waxing the bimmer. A full detail weekend so far! :thumbup: (no exterior work today due to rain!)


----------



## Spagolli94 (Jan 27, 2009)

I used it on my 330i. Worked great! I actually clayed my car as I washed it, using the soap suds as a lubricant. Then I rinsed everything off and used Meguiar's Ultimate Spray Wax as I dried the car. The end result only took about an hour and that car was soooo smooth and shiny. I bet I could have spent all day waxing and polishing and the paint would not have been much shinier.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Spagolli94 said:


> I used it on my 330i. Worked great! I actually clayed my car as I washed it, using the soap suds as a lubricant. Then I rinsed everything off and used Meguiar's Ultimate Spray Wax as I dried the car. The end result only took about an hour and that car was soooo smooth and shiny. I bet I could have spent all day waxing and polishing and the paint would not have been much shinier.


That's some great looking paint for being 3 years old. Good job! :thumbup: I might take your advice and try that on my wife's car next before I call out the professional detailer.


----------

